# How Much?



## Silas Gull (22 Aug 2014)

A mate of mine has made me four window bars out of steel, each measuring 27 inches by 1/2 inch, with a simple bracket welded on each end. 
He says he won't take any money but I want to pay a fair price for the work.
Can anyone give me an idea of what the rate would be for the aforementioned materials? He is a one-man-band so I doubt he buys at bulk wholesale rates.
Thanks, folks.


----------



## Spindle (22 Aug 2014)

Hi

If he stayed away from the 'sheds' the materials should have come to around £10 - £15, add on an hour or so labour at local rates.

Or try to reciprocate the favour.

Regards Mick


----------



## Silas Gull (22 Aug 2014)

I have now given him some raspberrys, walked his dog and made love to his ugly wife. So in the end, not particularly cheap window bars.


----------



## Hitch (22 Aug 2014)

Bits of bar like that length would tend to be scrap if its just black mild steel. Too short for most things. Materials, assuming he buys from a proper stockholder, its only about £5 a length (6 metres) Bit of flat or angle at each end, material costs of £5.... 

If hes a mate, get him a bottle/crate of his favorite tipple, unless you can return a similar favour in the near future....is he the sort that may appreciate a handmade gift?

Monetry value, as a 'homer' you're looking at £20 ish.... for a fully paying unknown customer to his business, its probably £40....


----------



## joethedrummer (23 Aug 2014)

Silas Gull said:


> I have now given him some raspberrys, walked his dog and made love to his ugly wife. So in the end, not particularly cheap window bars.[/quote
> 
> Hell,, I know him , I made him a door knob and he gave me the raspberries, his dog shat in my van and his missus sure is ugly but seemed well pleased about something !!!


----------



## Silas Gull (24 Aug 2014)

LOL.
That's the guy! And despite being a top notch metal man, he is as poor as a church-mouse on account of the way he transacts his business.
At the end of the day, soft fruit and cuckolding ain't gonna pay the rent.
As you say, however, his dog is extremely contented.


----------

